# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Bảo mật & Lỗi bảo mật >  Phát hiện lỗi bảo mật khiến iPhone tự gọi điện

## Minhpham.mng

*Nếu đang sở hữu iPhone, hãy thận trọng khi mở các tin nhắn có chứa số điện thoại bởi chúng sẽ khiến bạn phải trả rất nhiều tiền cước viễn thông.*
Nếu đang sở hữu một chiếc iPhone, bạn hãy thận trọng khi mở các tin nhắn có chứa số điện thoại bởi chúng sẽ khiến bạn phải trả rất nhiều tiền cước viễn thông.
Lập trình viên Andrei Neculaesei cho biết một số đường dẫn chứa mã độc được mã hóa sẽ lạm dụng chức năng "tel" web (trong đó bao gồm chức năng quay số) để tự động thực hiện các cuộc gọi điện thoại trong khi người dùng xem tin nhắn. Tin tặc có thể sẽ lợi dụng chức năng này để buộc nạn nhân phải gọi vào các đầu số tính phí cao, người dùng vẫn sẽ bị trừ một khoản cước phí ngay cả khi tắt máy kịp thời.

Andrei Neculaesei đã thử gửi một đoạn mã Javascript đơn giản vào trong Messenger, khi người nhận click vào thì lập tức máy sẽ gọi đến số điện thoại chứa trong đó mà không hiện bảng xin phép người dùng. _"Thông thường, nếu bạn gõ trực tiếp số điện thoại vào trong khung chat và gửi đi, người nhận nếu bấm vào đó sẽ thấy xuất hiện một bảng thông báo hỏi có muốn thực hiện cuộc gọi hay không. Đây là tính năng cảnh báo cuộc gọi đã có sẵn trong hệ điều hành iOS nhưng thủ thuật của tôi sẽ buộc iPhone phải thực hiện cuộc gọi mà không cần xin phép",_ Andrei Neculaesei cho biết.
Lỗ hổng bảo mật này hiện vẫn tồn tại ở rất nhiều ứng dụng trên iOS. Cả Facebook Messenger, Gmail, Google+ hay các ứng dụng ít được biến đều có thể trở thành nạn nhân của cuộc tấn công cước di động.
Theo Andrei Neculaesei, các nhà phát triển cần sớm đưa ra các bản vá cho lỗi bảo mật nghiêm trọng này. Các công ty phần mềm phải kiểm soát chặt chẽ những tác động đến cuộc gọi thoại, chẳng hạn như hiển thị cảnh báo cho người dùng. Về lý thuyết, Apple có thể giải quyết vấn đề này bằng cách yêu gửi cảnh báo về tất cả liên kết được chọn.

----------

